# E.Y.E Divine Cybermancy keeps crashing/won't launch.



## kapania (Jul 31, 2011)

hi, thanks for clicking on my post

i just bought EYE divine cybarmancy from steam, but i can't get it to work most of the times.

when i click on the "play" button on steam, i can see 1 second with "preparing to launch eye divine cybarmancy, please wait" but nothing happends.
i can see the EYE.exe running when i press CTRL+ALT+Delete.
it usually start after a restart of the computer, usually not always

my other problem is that the game keeps freezing all the f***ing time, its when i click "start a new story or whatever" and at some other loading screens.

pc specs:

Corsair HX 650W PSU

Intel Core? i5 Quad Processor i5-2500K
3,3GHz, Socket LGA1155, 6MB, Boxed

Kingston ValueR. DDR3 1333MHz 8GB, CL9

Gainward GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB PhysX

MS COA Label Windows Home Premium 7



all drivers are updated



any help would be awesome
thanks for reading my post, and sorry for any Misspellings


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

update video drivers

If that doesn't work try resintalling the game by going to Steam Library and right click the game, hit Delete Local Content then run the game after that.

Disable anti-virus and firewall then try to run. Run Steam as Administrator.


----------



## kapania (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for your reply.

here is a list of what i've tried so far.

reinstall/re download the game - failed
rebooting the computer - works sometimes
running game/steam as admin - failed
turning off antivirus - failed
turning off firewall - worked 2-3 times in a row
reinstalling graphics driver - failed
verifying integrity of game cache - failed
turning off the ultra voilence - game still crashed/won't help at game launch


i have sent a email to the devs about the problem, because it looks like a uncommon problem, i will post any reply from them here(if i get anything usefull)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

kapania said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> here is a list of what i've tried so far.
> 
> ...


This is steam's problem not the developer's of the game.

If the firewall worked then go to your firewall and find the exception tab, delete the current exception for the game and make a new one.. if there isnt one in the first place make one.


----------

